# cam selection



## ho67rag (Jul 23, 2012)

my 67 ragtop came with a bench seat 4spd,and an HO engine.Am currently having the engine rebuilt.I'm curious if there is a more effiecient or practical cam to use for the gas they have now days or should I use the HO cam which I believe was the 068 cam for the HO engine?Any help would be appreciated. I do intend to put roller rockers and lifters in this rebuild. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It all depends on how you plan to drive the car, what your rear gear ratio is, what your compression ratio is...

Tell us more?

Bear


----------



## ho67rag (Jul 23, 2012)

*cam question update*

sorry for the slow ressponse been out of town,I work 4 then off 4 limited time to get on here,but to give you some more info:my car has 3:36 rear 10-1compression 4-spd factory headers,670 heads,2.5" exh. thru turbo mufflers, used mostly for cruz's,hiway and shows,might see the drag strip at the nationals out of curiosity but nothing regularly.Engine will have roller rockers and lifters. Hope this info helps? Will check on answer on my next 4 days off


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You are going to need dished pistons to run those 670 heads on pump gas. And when you do, you will be at 9 or 9.5 CR and there are better cams than the 068 for running lower compression, although the old 068 is still pretty viable. _Lots_ of information on this subject on this forums if you do some searching.


----------

